# Scribbles 22g nano reef



## scribbles (Nov 1, 2009)

Here is my current tank, 

Tank is a Via Aqua 680, 22g, I bought it about 5 years ago, and it is a glass cube, with curved front corners. Main mechanical filtration is a HOT Magnum canister, with mesh and carbon (I have always run carbon I am debating than now with the info I have been reading lately). Protein skimmer is a modified Odyssea PS 75 Protein Skimmer than I am very happy with. 2 power heads, one old top fin, and one koralia nano. Odessa 150w metal halide 15k, with t5 actinic, I have a 2" sand bed, 1/2 live sand, 1/2 reef sand, about 40lbs live rock. 

Live stock, 1 really old; really mean damsel, 3 nassarius, 10 small algae eating snails (sorry I don’t know what they are off hand) 10 hermit crabs, 1 big and old serpent star, 100's of baby brittle stars. Let me know what else I need for a cuc; I will pick up 2 emerald crabs next week to start working on the carpet algae.

To do, I am building a new stand to fit a sump in it, I want to get all the equipment out of sight, and build a fuge.





More pics in my gallery, let me know what you think, 

Thanks for the inspiration


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

very nice looking tank i like the rock work the best


----------



## scribbles (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks, I redid the rock about a month ago I really like the layout know, and spike likes to run in and out of the crevices.


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

That sounds like a solid CUC. Maybe a few more nassarius....
Just the one damsel huh? Cranky old damsel fish....


----------

